# Is it ok to use just chicken liver?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I have tried pork and lamb liver, Ruby refuses to eat them. The only liver she will eat without a fuss is chicken liver. Am I fine just feeding her chicken liver? Iv tried, but she looks like she is going to puke whenever I try and force her to eat the pork or lamb liver.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chicken liver lacks the whallop other livers offer.

at her weight, she doesn't get much.

why not just give her a little sliver in her mini meatballs every day...she shouldn't need more than that..


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahhh smart! I wonder if that would trick her into eating the pork or lamb liver. I will give it a try tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Ahhh smart! I wonder if that would trick her into eating the pork or lamb liver. I will give it a try tomorrow. Thanks


not always easy to be smarter than the dog


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think Re's idea is great. At the same time she is on so many supplements and such for the liver thing that I really wouldn't fuss til I got her numbers down. It may be just that I have so many that I try to keep things simple but I don't see a big deal with tackling the liver deal later if she will at least eat chicken liver. Next month would be soon enough for me. But I am into keeping things simple.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My dogs won't even sniff pork liver, but they'll eat beef liver and 2 of my dogs get chicken liver. I'm still looking for more liver sources. I hope you can trick ruby! I have to trick Avery daily into taking her joint pill.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Beef liver is the more potent than chicken or turkey liver. But I have not looked up pork liver. I have not tried pork liver. The dogs love chicken and turkey liver, but one will not eat even the tiniest piece of beef liver hidden in his food. I am going to try pureeing it for him, in the hopes he thinks it is just part of the bloody juice. :wof:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I find this so interesting....My guys hate chicken liver, but will gladly eat bison, beef, and lamb liver, it can be frozen or completely thawed, doesn't matter!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It is very interesting! Mine hate chicken liver (I have to force that one), but absolutely love beef liver. I haven't tried pork liver yet, but I should.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

All 10 of mine will eat any liver but still get runny poop with the tiniest bit. I just got some pork liver and we're gonna try that next and hope for the best. 
Runny poop X 10 = not good for me.....:frown:


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm glad that my 3 will eat any kind of liver without hesitation--chicken, beef, pork and lamb. I feed it thawed. 

The meatballs work great so I'd give them a try. I hide herbs in mine, and then just toss them to the dogs. They are very convenient for traveling too. I make up several 1 and 2 oz. meatballs, and it makes it easy to portion out meals or snacks.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

The only way to get Nelson to eat liver is to flash fry it. We tried hiding it but he always managed to dissect his food. As a result we actually feed a large portion of liver so it's still raw on the inside. Luckily it doesn't give them the runs.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar favors beef liver, but will eat chicken liver too


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know how i lucked out but i did.

i might have used tough love on them though.

feed that first or don't eat. i think i might have done that.....

took bubba a day
took malia two.

now they eat. anything.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> I think Re's idea is great. At the same time she is on so many supplements and such for the liver thing that I really wouldn't fuss til I got her numbers down. It may be just that I have so many that I try to keep things simple but I don't see a big deal with tackling the liver deal later if she will at least eat chicken liver. Next month would be soon enough for me. But I am into keeping things simple.


i keep forgetting you're on a detox.

i agree with liz.

changes can be made after her next blood work up. for now, i wouldn't change the diet she's on.


----------

